# créer script un pour ouvrir le terminal et saisir une action



## Pwhy34 (27 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, je souhaite automatiser l'ouverture du terminal pour ensuite réparer les autorisations ( diskutil resetUserPermissions / `id -u`) via un script. Merci d'avance pour votre aide et vos conseils


----------



## zeltron54 (27 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je ne connaît pas bien les commande du terminal, mais pour en exécuter une il faut envoyer avec "do shell script"
ce qui donnerait pour ta commande:


```
set commande to "diskutil resetUserPermissions / `id -u`"
do shell script commande
```
Je n'ai pas tester !


----------



## Pwhy34 (28 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, un grand merci de ton aide et de ta réactivité, super cool ...
En fait, j'ai écrit dans l'éditeur de script la commande suivante

tell application "Finder"
    activate application "Terminal"
end tell

Ce qui m'ouvre bien te terminal, en suite ta commande

set commande to "diskutil resetUserPermissions / `id -u`"
do shell script commande

Malheureusement, cela ne lance pas la commande de réparation des autorisations. 
Voir copie d'écran en pièce jointe. 
Je vois bien le résultat dans l'éditeur de script, mais pas dans le terminal ?
Je ne sais pas si les autorisations ont étaient réparés ?

Ma commande  diskutil resetUserPermissions / `id -u`
est dans un fichier text (réparation des autorisations User) de TexEdit.

Il faudrait  pouvoir réaliser un script qui puisse ouvrir le fichier text de TexEdit (réparation des autorisations User) puis faire un copier-coller de cette commande dans le terminal, puis valider dans le terminal pour effectuer la réparation des autorisations
et créer le Droplet qui puisse réaliser la réparation. Je ne sais pas ci cela est possible ?
Je suis vraiment un nul en programmation de script, je ne connais pas le langage ni la syntaxe...
merci par avance de ton aide


----------



## zeltron54 (28 Avril 2020)

Dans l'éditeur de script, tu colles simplement les 2 lignes du script que je t'ai mis, et tu exécutes. Rien d'autre.
Cela donne quoi ?

D'après ta copie d'écran la réparation des permissions à bien fonctionné.


----------



## Pwhy34 (28 Avril 2020)

Voici la copie d'écran. 
Par contre cela n'ouvre pas le terminal ?
Comment puis je créer un Droplet  sur le bureau qui joue la commande ?


----------



## zeltron54 (28 Avril 2020)

Donc il a bien exécuter ta commande, tout est bon.

Créer un dropplet ????  pour glisser quoi dessus??

Non ! enregistres le plutôt en temps qu'application et quand tu veux réparer les permissions tu le lances avec un simple double-clic.


----------



## Pwhy34 (28 Avril 2020)

Super, merci , merci, 
Je me suis mal exprimé, je viens de l'enregistrer comme application sur le bureau, comme tu me le suggères, vraiment  très cool !!
Par contre une question, la commande ne "passe"plus par le terminal  ?
peux- tu m'expliquer en quelques mots comment cela fonctionne
Comme je te l'ai dit, je ne suis pas bon en programmation!!!


----------



## zeltron54 (28 Avril 2020)

Le terminal est une interface pour envoyer des commandes au noyau unix qui gère le système.
Avec la commande on envoi directement au noyau unix.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Pwhy34 (28 Avril 2020)

Ok,je vois,  merci pour ton aide, un vrai plaisir 
Bonne journée également


----------

